# ICA Problem



## sobeitjedi (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi.

I access a secure web page and run a published application. The app runs by downloading and launching an ICA client. However, I'm getting an error which reads:

*Error Number 2314
The ICA Client received a corrupt ICA file. ICA File section named IMS contains duplicate keys named (TWIMode).*

I thought this may have been a problem with the app on the website, but I know other people who are running it fine.

I can run it fine if I save the ICA file and edit a line out of it, but when I run it the icon disappears.

Can someone shed some light on the source of the problem?


----------



## bogdraggon (Jul 26, 2007)

googled Error Number 2314 The ICA Client received a corrupt ICA file

and found 

https://hqextsrvsft01.citrix.com/article/CTX112311

http://ctxex10.citrix.com/article/CTX113597

from what I have seen in the above the latest version checks the ica file for duplicate entries and fails if it finds one.

You need to contact the site admin and ask them to check the ica file for duplicate entries.


----------

